# Dried Dogs



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well it was brought up in the canned dogs post about dryin hot dogs. I've done it many years ago, so I tossed a few on ta show ya.

Ya just slice yer hot dogs length wise, lay em on the tray an sprinkle with yer favorite seasonin. I used a mesquite seasonin I had.









The raw seasoned dogs ready ta dry.









The dogs after bout 12 hours a dry time. Nice an dry yet they ain't hard as a brick either. Really tastey.

So ifin yer lookin fer a cheap way ta make some jerky this be it! I'll keep it in the fridge fer longer term storage but it should do just fine fer a couple a days on the trail er in camp.

Ya can do this with any precooked hot dog er sausage. Just watch the fat content in sausage cause ifin it be to high it can go rancid on yall.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I love the way you are not afraid to experiment! I dry cooked hamburger crumbles, those packets of thin sliced (Buddig, et al) meats (great for gravy or 'frizzled beef') and leftover turkey cubes for chicken soups. The hot dogs would be a good short-term pack food for me.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Daing Coot, I thought I had a sense of adventure! 

The only dried dogs I've ever seen were the ones the grandson left in the window sill this summer, we pitched those! BUT, gonna have to give it a try.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

They don't look near as appetizing as your canned hot dogs, but I will give you an A for effort. I wonder what the shelf life would be on something like that?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't know, they never last very long!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

kappydell said:


> I love the way you are not afraid to experiment! I dry cooked hamburger crumbles, those packets of thin sliced (Buddig, et al) meats (great for gravy or 'frizzled beef') and leftover turkey cubes for chicken soups. The hot dogs would be a good short-term pack food for me.


could you give us some temperatures and drying times?


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Thems some mighty tastey lookin butts n lips coot!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Freyadog said:


> could you give us some temperatures and drying times?


The temp decal fell offin that dehydrter long ago. Guessin it would be round 125°? Takes 12 hours start ta finish in dry weather.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

to dry the deli-sliced meats: I dry at 160-170 degrees F. I just lay it out one thin slice thick on the trays, and it dries in around 2 hours. (I like it extra crispy so sometimes I go longer). You want the slices 'deli' thick, which is about 1/16th inch. You can also cut into strips (it packs into plastic bags or jars easier). You can eat it cold and crunchy, or soak in warm water or bouillon/broth to soften. You can also (BTW) dehydrated cooked, frozen shrimp. I buy frozen, pre-cooked and peeled, medium shrimp. Thaw shrimp, pinch off the tails, and rinse. Slice each shrimp into four or five pieces, arrange in a single layer on dehydrator tray, and dehydrate at 145° approximately six hours until hard and firm. Cut one in half to make sure they are dried through. These are delicious rehydrated with rice for 'shrimp fried rice'. Water-packed albacore tuna also dries the same way, but the whole kitchen will smell like tuna, so if you have cats they will be quite eager to see what is in the dehydrator! The key is to use low fat meats, 10% or LESS fat, and they will keep longer. I never have been able to keep them all that long (they get eaten). i usually just put them in baggies and freeze them in a larger zip lock bag for my bug out food. That bag is the last thing I will grab on the way out the door. Thawed the meats keep from 3 weeks (in baggies) to 8 weeks (vacuum sealed). Hopefully I should be able to make my BOL and resupply by then...from my cache of canned meats!


----------

